# iPhone 8-plus is DxO best ever smartphone camera



## AlanF (Sep 22, 2017)

https://www.dxomark.com/apple-iphone-8-plus-reviewed-the-best-smartphone-camera-ever-tested/

I'm still using a 5s so maybe upgrade time.


----------



## BurningPlatform (Sep 22, 2017)

Finally something to upgrade to from my trusted 5d mk 2. 4k and all!


----------



## RGF (Sep 22, 2017)

looks interesting. Got a 7+ a year ago and still in payments. Probably will need to skip this phone. perhaps I will get iPhone Xs next year.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 23, 2017)

AlanF said:


> https://www.dxomark.com/apple-iphone-8-plus-reviewed-the-best-smartphone-camera-ever-tested/
> 
> I'm still using a 5s so maybe upgrade time.


I'm still on a 4.....


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 23, 2017)

Have a 6+ -- IS was actually a nice feature.

Considering an upgrade, but might wait one more cycle.

And keep in mind, we haven't seen the iPhone X in the flesh, tested, etc. yet.

- A


----------



## jolyonralph (Sep 23, 2017)

Latest high-value phone has the best quality camera?

I'd be more surprised if it wasn't, than that it is.


----------



## tschouten (Sep 25, 2017)

Damn, this looks really nice! I really wonder how the X will perform. Apple claims that the camera is even better so I'll wait for the DXO review.


----------



## raptor3x (Sep 25, 2017)

Oh DxO, looking at their own subscores it becomes pretty clear that many of the android cameras actually have better image quality but DxO has decided to give a huge advantage for the zoom and pseudo-bokeh features.


----------



## Jopa (Sep 26, 2017)

The comments are worth reading. Apparently yet another DxO BS.


----------



## Talys (Sep 26, 2017)

raptor3x said:


> Oh DxO, looking at their own subscores it becomes pretty clear that many of the android cameras actually have better image quality but DxO has decided to give a huge advantage for the zoom and pseudo-bokeh features.



Anyone who buys a smartphone because they think the camera has any quality of zoom is delusional. Same goes for bokeh.

On their Bokeh comparison, frankly, on my Smartphone I'd rather lose the bokeh and take the iPhone 8 version, which, at least doesn't look artificial.

The Pixel version is just too weird. There are too many places, like over each of her shoulders, that are in focus, but at the same distance from the subject as other things that are blurred. That isn't bokeh... it's magic wand select + Gaussian blur


----------



## Dfunk99 (Sep 26, 2017)

No Eye Fonez in our home. Samsung Smokes Apple/Crapple! ;D


----------



## jolyonralph (Sep 26, 2017)

Dfunk99 said:


> Samsung Smokes



So I heard


----------



## stevelee (Sep 26, 2017)

jolyonralph said:


> Dfunk99 said:
> 
> 
> > Samsung Smokes
> ...



The airlines apparently heard that, too.


----------



## stevelee (Sep 26, 2017)

BurningPlatform said:


> Finally something to upgrade to from my trusted 5d mk 2. 4k and all!





My 6S is still doing fine, so I'll wait a year or two. Like many of you, I'm not so likely to upgrade a phone because of the camera.

I have shot 4K with the phone, and it is not bad. I used the extra resolution to let me zoom in during editing and produce a good-looking 720p video without any upscaling.


----------

